# Considering moving family to Mexico



## cassiereroni (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello,

I am a disabled grandmother that is raising a family a second time around. My income is actually nada, nothing, zip. I am actually receiving workmans comp payments and should be getting SSI and SSD soon but that won't be much either because when I did work it was all low end jobs. And when I didn't work it was because my husband didn't believe in "his wife working". Now I am paying for going along with that mentality.

In my capacity of mother to two of my grandchildren I am able to get public assistance for them because the father pays no support and what little support the mother is paying goes straight to the state to pay them for supporting us.

I am hoping to receive a settlement very soon (many offers have come and gone but it will happen sooner or later, I hope). If, by some miracle that does happen, I am looking into possibly moving to Mexico in order to stretch my income as far as possible.

I have been to Mexico only once and only as a day visit across the border from Texas. I have never done any international traveling and am completely ignorant of what it would take to make such a move. So I am researching as best I can to try to get myself informed into what it would take to make this kind of move.

What I'd like to do here is to try to get a ballpark figure of what it would cost to buy at least a 4 bedroom house/manufactured home and maintain it, in a variety of areas. Each of the boys need a room of their own, of course, I need a room and possibly the mother of the boys might need a room. If not, then I would use it as a guest room should anyone visit.

I'm not looking for luxury but must be in a good neighborhood. Since I know nothing of Mexico I ask for this information in order to narrow down the areas I need to visit to check it all out. And please distinguish between USD and MXN if you wouldn't mind.

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

In your position, my first concern would be the boys’ schooling. How old are they (what grades will they be in?) Do they speak Spanish? Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Moving to Mexico?*



cassiereroni said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a disabled grandmother that is raising a family a second time around. My income is actually nada, nothing, zip. I am actually receiving workmans comp payments and should be getting SSI and SSD soon but that won't be much either because when I did work it was all low end jobs. And when I didn't work it was because my husband didn't believe in "his wife working". Now I am paying for going along with that mentality.
> 
> ...


Hi;

First let me make some limited assumptions; I'm figuring....
1.) You're living in or around Texas? Like a dryer climate?
2.) Being disabled you might need to be able to have ready access to the border to go across
from time to time to access your Medicare?

Oh, and you need to ask yourself this question? Will you be happy living in the good ole days?
Like first part of 1900's, but with modern appliances, and great Medical System? Do you like kids, dogs, critters in general and like to party? Answer affirmative to all of the above, then I guess when your money comes in your ready to move to Mexico.

I'd suggest you look at communities around Sonora. Two communities come to mind to check out.
1.) Bahia San Carlos right on beautiful Sea of Cortez with a big ex-pat community, mostly down from Tucson. Only about 5 hour drive to get to the Border in Nogales and 1.5 hours more to Tucson for your US Medical needs. It's a dyer, wonderful climate there.
2.) Alamos, which is a "Pueblo Magico", original Silver Mother Load mining town from Spanish
days, that is extremely quaint, with quite a bit of ******'s and Canadians living in this small town that is about 30 minutes east towards the Sierras from Navahoa on the main Hwy 15 running from the border Nogales, to Mazatlan then east to Mexico City.

I'd suggest instead of trying to move all your stuff, you just might want to rent a furnished house?
I remember a few years back you could rent a 3 bedroom furnished house in Alamos for around $4000.00 pesos/ month - today probably think $5,000.00 pesos/ month. Exchange rate today is
$13.32 pesos/ 1 USD. = $375.00 per month. Always rent first for a year or two, to make sure your happy, happy with your neighbors, and got the best price. You'll always be assumed to be worth more money than the locals and try to be overcharged for almost anything excepting taxes & utiltities. Often the "****** Tax", they add on is like 25% for most things, but I just say "hey, I live here and refuse to pay that, ...I'll give you such and such for that."

With that many people, I'm thinking you'll probably need at least $1,500.00 USD a month at a bare minimum to live here. Since none of you can work without paying extra for a working Visa, you'd probably be better off just staying put in USA since your Medical is taken care of and putting some of those kids and daughter out to work no matter how much they make. Working in Mexico without a Working Visa and you can get deported. Also you have to figure in with 5 people you'll be paying about $6250.00 pesos/year just in FM-3 Visas = $469.00 USD/year.

I hope this helps, to set expectations?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The first question to be answered before thinking futher is, does this "family" qualify for a visa to live in Mexico. I think not. And if my assumption is accurate then it probably doesn't make sense to pursue it further. Also, a relocation decision is best made after several familiarization visits and greater familiarity with the living destination, the country, the language and culture, etc. It could be a damaging move for the children.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

She obviously is going to have some money if she wants to buy a house (bad idea right away) but she'll have a heck of a time finding a "manufactured home". Have to buy a used one of brick and mortar


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> She obviously is going to have some money if she wants to buy a house (bad idea right away) but she'll have a heck of a time finding a "manufactured home". Have to buy a used one of brick and mortar


What on earth is a "manufactured home" anyway?


----------



## cassiereroni (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, let me try to take this one reply at a time, if I don't get mixed up. 

The boys are 13 and 15 and yes, schooling is a very big concern. None of us speak much spanish right now but are willing to take the time to learn enough to get by with *before* making such a move.

As far as where I live now. No, I don't live in Texas. I did a long time ago I lived there and in Arizona. I am originally from New York but have been living in Missouri for the past couple of years. The 1900's doesn't sound that bad to me but the boys might have an issue with it. That's why I need to narrow down some areas so we could "try it out" so to speak. I have no need to live on the beach. I'd much prefer to live where there is a bit more greenery but not a jungle area.

I love kids (had one of my own and wanted more, got them in the form of grandchildren), love dogs, got 2 now and love most critters, I have prairie dogs right now, just not much for reptiles in general but the boys love them so I can tolerate. NO snakes though. Yuck.

I don't have Medicare, at least not yet. And the medical that is associated with my disablity is completely covered through comp insurance. And my daughter, should she decide to live with me is on SSI and SSD so there is that.

An FM-3 Visa? This falls under the heading "Need to research what is involved with living there". How do I find out about that and (as Longford mentioned) other qualifications that I would have to have to live there? What are some of the disqualifications? The whole reason for my original post was to start the exploratory process of living in a different country. I have every intention of going to a few different area's to see what they are like, and as mentioned possibly renting before I make any definate plans to move anywhere.

I didn't know if there were manufactured homes (othewise known as trailers) there or not. Or if there were what to expect of them.

And $1500.00 a month is just about what I am living on now including housing. So I guess it can't get any worse.

But all that said and done, as I said, I am just now only exploring my options. Nothing is set in stone. It might still be years before any kind of settlement comes in that I could use to start a new life like that with.

I can't thank you enough for the comments and advise so far and I look forward to more to come before I make that first dip of my toe into the international waters if I decide to go that way. I feel at home already. Thanks again.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Probably best to start with Rolly's site at this point My Life in Mexico


----------



## cassiereroni (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Sparks. I'll be checking that site front to back!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I can see one problem already. 
Minimum monthly income for an FM3 is ~$1200 USD plus ~$600 for each dependent. That comes out to $2400 per month for the three, so an income of $1500 a month won't even come close to the mark.


----------



## cassiereroni (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, do you have to have an income? What if you have enough money to where you don't have to have an actual income, in order to have enough to live on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

circle110 said:


> I can see one problem already.
> Minimum monthly income for an FM3 is ~$1200 USD plus ~$600 for each dependent. That comes out to $2400 per month for the three, so an income of $1500 a month won't even come close to the mark.


I have no "income" but I do have a No Inmigrante - Lucrativa visa. Instead, I have always just shown a financial statement with a sufficient balance on it (more than a year's income requirement) to satisfy INM.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> I have no "income" but I do have a No Inmigrante - Lucrativa visa. Instead, I have always just shown a financial statement with a sufficient balance on it (more than a year's income requirement) to satisfy INM.


I have a No Inmigrante-Lucrativa visa and pay monthly taxes on the money I earn in Mexico as a free-lance English teacher. However, I have never had to present a financial statement to INM when applying for annual renewals of my visa, just proof that I'd paid taxes the month before.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, lucrativa is different than rentista. For my rentista they wanted to see those monthly statements and nothing else would make them happy, even showing a balance in an account statement equal to well over a year's requirement. 

However, we don't know if the OP will qualify for a lucrativa. I am in the process of changing my FM3 rentista to luctrativa and they are asking for evidence of expertise in a field -- they will accept a degree in my case. I don't know if cassiereroni has what they will want to see. If not, then rentista may be her only option unless she perhaps wants to start a business.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

The biggest issue that I can see, and that you really want to investigate before you even start to investigate the steps to take to get settled in MX, is that you are taking care of children who have living parents.

The US government, and the individual states, frown on moving minor children out of the country without the (notarized) permission of the parents.

Find out what you need to do to obtain acceptable permission from the boys' mom and dad, or you WILL be stopped at the airport or the border, and not allowed to take them out of the country.

My family nearly missed out on a vacation in MX, when I had received bad information on what was needed to take my youngest, 16 at the time, with us.

Take to your social worker, and start that part of the process. Expect it to be onerous, it nearly always is.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

By the way, the “_lucrativa_” and “_rentista_” mentioned above describe types of visas. _Lucrativa_ refers to a working visa, and _rentista_ refers to being supported by income from outside of Mexico.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that lots of good focus on sources and amount of income, schooling and especially taking children out of the country without father and maybe without mother.
I went back and read the base note. Sounds like today disability payments and some government aid as father can't pay support.
In reading further, it sounds like key event is possible "settlement" which could be a disability settlement but not clear.
Sounds like this plus small social security will be the primary financial basis. I wouldn't think that this would be enough in terms of income for a family of 3 or 4. Other thoughts, I believe the children's subsidy could well be a state subsidy that requires a viable address in that state. Also, the mother's income even though her payments go to the state could be a problem without a working visa.
Not sure if possible, but I might take advantage of the kids being out of school to visit one or more places to see if even an option.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It isn't necessary for the children to live in a particular state to collect child support from a parent who lives there.

And, if the father has an income of any size, and has not waived parental rights, he is obligated, and can be compelled (intercepted tax returns, mandatory payroll deduction, etc) to pay support, along with whatever is paid by the mom.

The state itself won't pay if the kids are in MX, though.

States only pay for kids who live within their borders.

As some of the posters here know from personal experience, you can collect SSDI in another country, and if the mom and the grandma both collect it, they are eligible to do so in MX.

Another thought that I had, later last night, was that, if the OP's husband is deceased, she is eligible to collect SSI based on either her earnings or his, just not both, assuming that she's over 62. She may want to check into that, as it appears that he had higher earnings than she did during her working life.

I wish her all the best, as it seems that she is trying to make a better life for herself and her grandkids than she was able to do while their mom was growing up. Good luck.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

What I was reacting to was comment in the base note that she receives public income for the kids because the father pays no support. My concern was that this might be state based public income.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I understand, there was also a comment that her daughter occasionally pays something, but it goes through the state.

That, and, of course, the fact that even a parent who is unwilling to pay child support is legally obligated to do so. I'd rather not dredge up the memories what it took to get my kids' dad to understand that fact.


----------



## cassiereroni (Jun 29, 2012)

I want to thank you all for all the feedback and let you know I was not able to log on yesterday and don't have time right now to answer all the questions or clear things up at the moment but I will be back later tonight to do just that.

I just wanted you to know I haven't disappeared and will be back.

Thanks so much again


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

But if you own property here the FM3 amounts are less, no ?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Fm3*



JRinPV said:


> But if you own property here the FM3 amounts are less, no ?


No, rather you own or rent you pay the same each year for any Visa.

What makes sense for me, if you want to retire here, is to get the FM-2 and after 5 years you can become;

1.) A Mexican Citizen

2.) A Permenant Resident.

I'll take no. 2 anyday, as from my understanding from a friend that has it.

A. You don't have to have any potential hassles with Homeland Security over you having two
Citizenships - for in the future.
B. You have all the rights of a Mexican Citizen except you can't vote.
C. After your a Perminent Resident; no more registering with Immigration and paying anything
for Visas each year.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

You misunderstood me.
Yes, the cost of the visa is the same but the financial requirements are less if you own property.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

With our FM3s, we needed to demonstrate the same level of monthly income both before and after we bought property.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

Mexico is strict about parental permission. You'll have to have written permission from both parents to bring minor kids. And it has to be in a form recognized by the Mexican government.

You don't to have a monthly income from US sources if you have sufficient investment in Mexico. That lump sum settlement may be enough. It also works if the investment is used for an ownership interest in a Mexican business that has Mexican employees.

Your best bet is to visit a Mexican consulate and ask. Be aware that you may have to ask the same question in 2 or 3 different ways to be sure you get a full answer. My contact with the Mexican consulate in Las Vegas was never misleading, but sometimes incomplete. All that did was cause an extra trip to the consulate to complete a missed step in the paperwork. Of course having someone who is 100% fluent in English and Spanish would be a big help.


----------

